# DIY Lawn Sprayer



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

I believe there are a few guys here who have built their own push sprayers who can possibly help provide some tips and insight how how to build one of these.

I'm about to pick up a Lesco spreader so that I can use the frame from it as my base. This will be a project I work on over the winter so that come spring next year I'll be ready to roll.

I have 6k ft of lawn and am thinking of doing 2-3 spray nozzles that will be sufficient for anything liquid: pre-emergent, fertilizer, pesticide, herbicides, etc...

Does anyone here have a guide and parts list showing the items used to build their units, especially those built off of a Lesco frame?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Look up Connor ward on YouTube he build one and included a part lists on the video. Good luck


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a link to Mightquinn's DIY sprayer build.

Here is the parts list for the homemade boom I built for my Spreader-Mate.

Reel Low Dad built one on a Lesco frame - here is his video:






Here is Connor's video:






With the exception of the tank, you'll notice they all use the same basic sprayer components.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> ...I have 6k ft of lawn and am thinking of doing 2-3 spray nozzles that will be sufficient for anything liquid: pre-emergent, fertilizer, pesticide, herbicides, etc...


My Spreader-Mate has 4 nozzles that can be turned on/off. I find myself using 2 more often than I use 4 on my lawn. Running all 4 has its advantages, but with the shape of the areas in my lawn, I feel like I get better coverage when I run 2. It's more walking, but I'm less prone to overlap, etc. I also spray my mom's lawn with it, and there is a clear advantage to running all 4 nozzles there. All that to say I would put some thought into how many nozzles would work best on the lawn(s) you spray.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Look up Connor ward on YouTube he build one and included a part lists on the video. Good luck


I saw his video which got me motivated until I saw how much he spent on it lol

However, I do believe he bought a brand new Lesco spreader just to get the frame off of it. That alone is close to $500. I found one locally for 50 bucks with a stainless steel frame that's in great shape.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> Here is a link to Mightquinn's DIY sprayer build.
> 
> Here is the parts list for the homemade boom I built for my Spreader-Mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks! From what MQ said the tank and pump are the most expensive parts besides the frame itself.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Look up Connor ward on YouTube he build one and included a part lists on the video. Good luck
> ...


I would figure you would anywhere from 500-1000$ on a build. I'm going to purchase a trailer sprayer this winter and mod it. Sprayers definitely are not cheap but I have to have it


----------



## Polarjk (Aug 16, 2018)

I used Connor's list to get me started and change a few things. Used a 5 gallon tank since my yard in not very big. I've got 325$ in mine.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Polarjk that looks sweet. I was thinking that a 5 gallon tank would be about perfect for my lawn too. Do you have a build thread for this? Did you make the frame yourself? I don't really have metal working skills (or equipment).


----------



## Polarjk (Aug 16, 2018)

Steely said:


> @Polarjk that looks sweet. I was thinking that a 5 gallon tank would be about perfect for my lawn too. Do you have a build thread for this? Did you make the frame yourself? I don't really have metal working skills (or equipment).


I don't have a build thread but was thinking about posting one. I did build the frame from what i had laying in my shop.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Polarjk said:


> Steely said:
> 
> 
> > @Polarjk that looks sweet. I was thinking that a 5 gallon tank would be about perfect for my lawn too. Do you have a build thread for this? Did you make the frame yourself? I don't really have metal working skills (or equipment).
> ...


Nice looking sprayer, I built my sprayer frame the same way.


----------

